# Buying my first horse/pony!



## ZoeLou (18 March 2015)

m looking to buy my first horse/pony. I am 20, 5ft and weigh 9 stone and dieting! But I'm unsure what size/type of horse to get. I currently ride a 14.2hh and cannot quite get on her from the ground. Ideally I want one that I can get on from the ground (previously had a 13.2 on loan and was fine with that).
I am not a new rider and have been riding for about 15 years on/off but have had a break of about 2 years up until recently, not as confident as I used to be probably due to break but pretty sure I will get this back quickly once I get back in the swing of things!!
Can anyone advise what size/type would be best for me? As I don't want to squash it!


----------



## xgemmax (18 March 2015)

I'd personall get a 14hh/14.2 and not worry about getting on from the ground, it's bad for their backs anyway  Get a been there and done it type to get you back into things x


----------



## Ponycarrots (18 March 2015)

It may not be good for their backs but it sometimes is necessary to get on from the ground. There have been times when I've been on a hack and had to get off if I've dropped something, or can't open a gate etc. so I do like to be able to get on from the ground. 
I know you're only 5ft but you still should be able to get on a 14.2 from the ground surely? I'm in between 5'3" and 5'4" and I could get on my 16hh ex racer from the ground (just about!) so surely you could get on a 14.2...it does take some practice though so keep trying!
If you're considering a smaller one I think that's great. To me the smaller the better lol; less horse to boss around and easier to handle and feed 
I do agree that you should get a schoolmaster. My first horse was a very naughty cob who taught me the hard way how to handle rearing, bucking, bolting, spooking and feet-planting, as well as how to just stay the hell on! But my riding could be so much better by now if only id have gone for a kind schoolmaster!


----------



## ZoeLou (19 March 2015)

Thank you for the help!
I mainly want to get on from the ground incase of any issues when hacking like you said.
I think I would be ok too once I get a bit more flexibility back In my legs! But still think a 13.3 - 14hh would be ideal?
I previously had a very cheeky Welsh section A (full loan) only Diddy but I was only 10 and she taught me a thing or two for sure! Little madam but I wouldn't change her for the world other than her to grow with me  But as I've sad it was a while ago and I think a schoolmaster as advised by you both would be best.
Is there a specific breed you would recomend? I found an Appaloosa I really liked but someone at my yard advised I steer very clear?


----------



## Orson Cart (19 March 2015)

I'm 5'4 and own a 13.2 welshie I can ride quite comfortably without squishing him. As with all horses, I wouldn't look at breed but temperament. Also consider how you plan to keep the horse when you have it - a native is more likely to be suited to being turned out all yr round without rugs etc whilst a warmblood will require more management during the winter months. Then again, a native will require more management of grazing etc in summer to prevent laminitis, weight gain etc. They all have their pros and cons! I'd actually recommend you have a few lessons or hack out at your local r.school - just so you feel a bit more confident when turning up to prospective sellers to ride. Hth. x


----------



## Ponycarrots (19 March 2015)

Or son cart is right; it's best not to choose based on breed alone. Although it is nice to have a horse you like the look of!  native ponies are so much easier to keep. I have a dales pony and he needs no hard feed, just a bit of hay in winter, his feet are great and he doesn't need a rug. He's also quite sensible and non spooky although he does have a cheeky, excitable side! I've heard great things about Appaloosas; they're supposedly quite hardy, quiet and sensible but also good, fun rides. Most of the time though I think it's best to go for something that suits you rather than looking specifically at one breed, especially for your first horse.


----------



## ZoeLou (19 March 2015)

I was more just after narrowing the search. I keep finding horses that sound really good on paper but I don't want to travel unnecessarily to view ones that are less likely to suit what I'm looking for. I know every horse is different which is why i wanted to fet more views on the appaloosas, don't want to miss out on a good one based on one persons negatives! The livery I'm looking at they insist on all horses being stabled at night in the winter regardless of what the horse is happier with, is this normal?
I like the idea of having a few riding lessons first,  could also be a good opportunity for me to try some horses of different sizes and get some extra advice. Thank you!


----------



## Ponycarrots (19 March 2015)

Yes keeping them stabled in winter  at night is what most livery yards seem to do. When I used to keep my cob at livery I kept him out all the time even in winter but they were a more flexible yard than most. Also there weren't that many stables!


----------



## mandwhy (29 March 2015)

I'd go for 14.2 ish too as it's a useful size.

Practise getting on from the ground on a gate, it's all in the technique not necessarily fitness. I also put the stirrup down like 5 holes and put it back up when on. I avoid it too as my mare has issues with it and has become awkward to mount, but I agree it is very useful to be able to do it on hacks - we have many gates that are awkward to do from on board. Also I often have to get off and lead past spooky things, learning to get on from the ground swiftly gave me so much more freedom to do this.


----------



## Sparkeyboy (30 March 2015)

What about a nice chunky, but short Mountain and Moorland? A full up 13.2hh C, Fell, Smaller New Forest or Connie? They can easily take that weight and it means they are short enough to hop on from the ground?


----------

